# Charleston, SC CCO (Tanger Outlet Center)



## SChotgurrl (Aug 2, 2006)

OMG I'm so excited!!! The stores there open this Friday, August 4th (NO TAX WEEKEND!!!) and I'm comin home a day early (I stayed on campus for the summer) just so I can be there for the openings!!!! 

Does anyone know if they ever have DC/LE items/MSFs at CCOs or is it just one of those you-gotta-look-around-and-see situations? Either way I hope they have some good stuff!!! I just went through 3 weeks of hell being a counselor for a summer dance camp and I deserve a mini spree!! 

What would ya'll say the price range(s) is/are for e/s at CCOs? I'm not sure if it varies state to state or how all that works....anyway I'll more than likely take some pics and post my very first CCO haul in a few days!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 26, 2006)

for forever i never knew where one was...but today i found one in the new tanger outlet center 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there they had a bunch of tint toons, holiday sets, and a quad... i think it was free to be. they had a TON of eyeshadows, stuff from the sunshrine collection...almost everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got porcelain pink msf and pearl ccb


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey do u remember which eyeshadows they had?? Thanks!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 26, 2006)

not a WHOLE ton, but the lady said they'd be getting more soon, because the store just opened. 

what i remember:
jewel blue
carbon
black tied
bronze
melton muave
deep truth

anddd thats all i can remember, i didn't look at them for too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was busy trying to see if they had p+p skin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you live here?


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 26, 2006)

Are they any cheaper than in regular MAC stores? I was pissed b/c I went to the opening on Aug. 4th JUST to go to the CCO, only to find out it wasn't opening til the grand opening (which I thought was on the 31st?) Anyway next time I come home I'll be hittin that up!!!! Were there any other MSFs besides PP?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 26, 2006)

oooh yes, they were cheaper. i got porcelain pink for about $15, and the ccb was about $11. i think eyeshadows were like $8 or 9.

and so for pp was the only one that was there... but the store had just opened and so they said there was gonna be some more stuff coming in.

and also, if you're in charleston, the MAC in saks on king street downtown ALWAYS still has TONSSSSS of stuff. i swear they never sell out! i think they still have the ENTIRE lure collection


----------



## peebs (Feb 14, 2007)

*Charleston, SC Location*

I've never been and tonight was my first time! I found some great deals (for me at least).  I got a porcelain pink msf for $17, a warm and a cool holiday pigment set for $20 each and a retrodaze lipstick for $10. They had tons of lipsticks, blushes and e/spots and a few quads, brush sets. The only dissapointment was that anything skin tone specific was very dark!


----------



## the_katester (Jan 6, 2008)

*COO at Tanger Outlets in Myrtle Beach & Charleston, SC*

I live in Charleston, SC. I go to the Tanger Outlet Ctr a lot in Charleston, and there is a COO there. I go there about 1x a month, to check out what they have as far as MAC and Stila.  They have a pretty big display of MAC there. I have picked fluidlines (can't remember the names at the moment), Stars-n-Rockets e/s, (love that e/s), and some lipglasses.  We also have two MAC counters, one at Towne Ctr Mall in Mount Pleasant at Belk, and at the Citadel Mall in West Ashley at Belk also. (Both counters are really great and the personnel super nice and helpful).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They also have Stila, but not as much at the COO. I have picked up 1 CC, (lilium),  some e/s in the cardboard pans.

The Tanger Outlet in Myrtle Beach (there are 2 but the outlet near the House of Blues is the one that has the COO) has MAC too, although the display is not as big as the COO in Charleston.

Hope that helps ladies who live in South Carolina or if you are visiting the Lowcountry area in SC.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

I am going to Charleston in September and I was wondering if this CCO is worth going to?  TIA!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2008)

Bumping this again!  I am visiting Charleston in a month and I was wondering if this CCO is worth going to!  TIA!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone been to this CCO lately?  I am headed up to Charleston on Wednesday and I wanted to know if there was anything good.  TIA!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 26, 2008)

I was at this CCO last week as I was visiting for a wedding.  I have to say that for y'all that live close to this CCO you are so lucky!  They had a TON of MAC stuff.

They had Zandra and Morange Z glosses from the Zandra Rhodes collection.  They also had around 20 different eye shadows including moonflower, floral fantasy, purple shower, blanc type, fig 1, graphology, beauty sleep, suspicion, velvet moss, blu noir, jewel blue, clarity, newly minted, and a bunch of other ones.  They had all of the McQueen paint pots as well as greenstroks, groundwork, and a few more.

MSFs they had were glissade, global glow, gold spill, and light flush.  They also had light and deep dark MSFN.  The lipsticks were a lot of perm colors but a notable one was Out to Shock.

Hope that helps some of you.


----------



## Jessicarabbit42 (Aug 21, 2009)

I live in Columbia, SC and I have never been to a CCO.  I am wondering which outlets are better as far as MAC variety... Charleston,, Gaffney, Myrtle Beach on 501, Myrtle Beach 17N, or Charlotte?  THANKS for any info!!!

P.S.  A coach outlet nearby would be nice too, but better to have a bigger MAC selection


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2009)

I have only been to the CCO in Charleston but it has the most AMAZING MAC selection and there is a Coach outlet there as well.  I found some really rare MAC finds at this one.  Sorry I don't know much about the other ones as I live on the other side of the country and was only there for a wedding.


----------



## Jessicarabbit42 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## mama2G (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone been there recently?  I am going on a business trip there next week and I really want to check it out.


----------



## nursie (Jun 20, 2010)

wow this hasn't been updated in forever! this really is a gem if you are taking a trip to charleston. on my visit today i picked up tahitian sand hello kitty bp. there was a large selection of hello kitty (bp,es palettes,3 of the lipsticks, tinted lip conditioner), holiday 2008 and 2009 items, and monogram things. 
a TON of msf:blonde brunette redhead,so ceylon,perfect topping, refined etc, lots of mineralized blush and es.
at least 20 different es. sorry i had cco overload this week, but i just do remember out of my visits to 4 ccos over the past week this one stood out as really well stocked on mac.

also, the cooling powder that will come with the villianous villians collection that several are speculating is just like prescriptives 'magic' powder is at this cco on the prescriptives display. a lot of it. i played with it and loose powder is not my thing, but just thought i'd let you know since prescriptives is deader than dead!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 9, 2014)

Stopped here before my flight back home.  Best part it is practically next to the airport.  I had time before the flight so we drove down the road leading out of the airport, just 5 traffic lights down and a left and you are there!

  I can't remember much but they did have lots of products.  Too bad, I buy so much from new and don't leave much for outlet shopping so I didn't see much that I wanted that I had missed out on.

  Tom Ford - only had nail products (Dominatrix a purple, a red color and and orange/coral color), perfume - Jasmine Rouge, Neroli Portofino and a few others

  Mac 

  Eyeshadows 
  large extra dimensions
  small extra dimensions (A Natural Flirt was one)
  some mineralize shadows 
  paint pots - natural something, light blue one, shimmery ones 
  *Brown Down 
  *Ablaze
  Heroine
  Blue one similar to heroine
  Goldenrod - only saw one though
  *Uninterrupted EDITED
  can't remember anything else but they had a lot more eyeshadows
  lots of Veluxe Perle Fusion palettes
  looked like all of the Glamour Daze e/s palettes 
  I think all of the Indulgent Shadows except I'm pretty sure I didn't see Divine Decadence
  Indulgent Fluidline I think all but I can only recall the gold one Gilt something
  Push the Edge pigment
  Naval pigment

  Quads
  *Rain Season
  Rhianna Smoked Cocoa
  a matte quad I didn't recognize

  Fairly Precious EDSF
  Bronze liquid in pump - I'm not sure now if it was the oil or the strobe lotion

  Blushes - they had lots but I don't remember any of them as I don't think I owned any.  They had quite a few creme blushes too.  I think one of two were from one of the last collections that featured creme blushes.

  Lipsticks - not many and I didn't really look too closely. I was surprised to see Glamour Era though.  There was an orange one too.  I think it was called Meltdown or something.

  Lipglosses and Mineralize lip balms (I remember the yellow and a pink and a few others)
  Creamola lip pencil 

  Brushes
  Rhianna 187 and eyeshadow brush
  *split fiber buffing brush

  Smashbox
  Love palettes
  assorted kits
  assorted primers
  *Truffle lipstick
  Chai, Honey and many others
  *wondervision set - bronze eye shadow colors with a pencil and mascara

  I wish I could remember more.

  This store had a nice assortment of products.  Worth a visit if you are nearby.

_*items I purchased_


----------

